# Anybody from San Francisco or the Bay Area?



## DrKitty (Oct 11, 2014)

*.*

.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

I live across the vast and treacherous waters, all the way on the other side of the bay in Oakland. Very few San Franciscans dare to make the journey to this inaccessible outpost, but if you dare to make the trip, I know of some cool places near the MacArthur BART station that aren't too rowdy where we could meet up.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I'll probably be in the area at my mom's for a couple weeks late August. Might be fun to meet some other SA-afflicted people again if anyone's up for it at that time. My mom lives at PH/Contra Costa Centre Bart practically, like 5 min walk.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Yepish. I'm thinking of moving out here, still not really sure though.


----------



## Valley (Jan 31, 2015)

I will be in that area in september


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

DrKitty said:


> Ayyyyyyyyyy we should meet up. XD


Alrighty!


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

DrKitty said:


> We should all meet up. Would be cool.


I suggest Perch Coffee House in Oakland. I will host


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

This Saturday at 2pm. PM me if you're interested


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Going to san francisco soon woooo


----------



## trippers (Aug 16, 2016)

DrKitty said:


> Hey y'all. Just wondering if anyone is from San Francisco or in the Bay Area. I'm willing to meet up with people in the area but it's hard to find people locally. Would be nice to grab a cup of coffee with a fellow SAS member.


i'm in santa cruz and go to SF often. i'd be down for arranging like a group meeting, imagine how awkward that would be.


----------



## May19 (Apr 25, 2012)

jealousisjelly said:


> Going to san francisco soon woooo


you sob and you didn't tell me? EXCUSE YOU lol im kidding with you


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

May19 said:


> you sob and you didn't tell me? EXCUSE YOU lol im kidding with you


HEY! I thought you forgot I exist! Besides I procrastinate and haven't started planning anything. 
I got a free round trip ticket to go anywhere on Greyhound so basically I'm being forced to go 
But I'll probably be there when you get over here lel


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

imgone4gud said:


> you sob and you didn't tell me? Excuse you lol im kidding with you


its september!!


----------



## May19 (Apr 25, 2012)

jealousisjelly said:


> its september!!


hell yeah it is. technically, i'm supposed to be gone from this website for "gud" but certain people keep sending me messages lol


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

imgone4gud said:


> hell yeah it is. technically, i'm supposed to be gone from this website for "gud" but certain people keep sending me messages lol


WOW... so after leaving for like two years, you came back just to leave me AGAIN :frown2:


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

You two are so cute when you flirt


----------



## May19 (Apr 25, 2012)

jealousisjelly said:


> WOW... so after leaving for like two years, you came back just to leave me AGAIN :frown2:


omg no. I'm like going to be there next friday. You need to calm down man. and I know. I'm like a huge *******. I just keep leaving you time after time again. At least I come back lmfao


----------



## causalset (Sep 11, 2016)

I am based in Berkeley, in a sense that thats where my mom lives, but I go to school in New Mexico. I visit my mom every summer and winter break though. And yeah if it wasn't for school I would be living there, so you might say I live there and just away for school.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Never been there but it looks like a cool place.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Hey guys,

I'm unilaterally declaring that we're meeting up next Saturday at 10am at Vault Cafe in South Berkeley.

If you are interested, please reply and I'll PM you my contact info


----------

